# 2 Years Today



## MPHF (Mar 6, 2010)

We got Gizmo in October 2007 with her brother Minstrel. Giz was a shy timid little girl but won our hearts so quickly. She started to come out of her shell more and showed us the real her. She became fiesty, bossing Minstrel around. We decided to get Minstrel neutered in December as his hormones were starting to show and we didn't really want little bunnies. He recovered so well and quickly. Giz was spayed on March 3rd 2008 but didn't recover half as quickly. She was sent back to us without pain medication or anything. The next day she hadn't eaten or drunk anything or been to the toilet, so I decided to take her back to the vet. She had an injection to start her gut moving but it didn't work. The following night she stayed at the vet because nothing had happened. The vet said she was eating and drinking so she could come home with fibreplex and critical care which we had to syringe in to her 3 times a day. She made it through the night but not the next day. At around 1pm she screamed and passed away :rainbow:

If only we knew what we know now, you'd still be here. 

RIP Gizmo 06-03-08 :rip:


----------



## Flashy (Mar 6, 2010)

Big hugs!

You did all you could for her, it was your vet who let her down (although I often write those words about those I lost under the care of the bad vet).

Mayber Gizmo's purpose in your life was to act as a bridge, somehow. It's because of having her in your life (as well as Toffee ad Nugget) that you are where you find yourself now. Maybe that was part of her purpose.

Binky Free Giz


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 6, 2010)

Sympathies to you... it is the hardest thing to think 'if only' in relations to our babies and wonder 'what if'. Be gentle with yourself, we can only make any choice in life with the information we have at the time, as hard as that is to accept I know when your heart is full of the echo of their loss.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 6, 2010)

better to think of the time you had with even though it was short. Some bunnies don't even get that. She had a good forever and shared love with you. It's hard losing a young bunny and even harder not to play the what if game. Rest in peace little one.


----------

